# Predominantly Male Litters?



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it was here I saw some info about females in a predominantly male litter? Can anyone point those out to me please? Thanks.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

This what your looking for?

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/showthread.php?t=1830


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Beat me to it, Lacey. :wink:


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

